# Insurance



## Pax Hack (Mar 19, 2019)

Can anyone say how much their insurance increased by adding rideshare?


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

$33/month


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Mine went down. 
I switched from Encompass to Safeco


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

Pax Hack said:


> Can anyone say how much their insurance increased by adding rideshare?


The rate is not a constant. It's based on a number of factors, just like your base insrance rate. Numbers I've seen on here vary from $10-$15 per month to $100-$120 per month.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

$30 per month through USAA.


----------



## Aw Jeez (Jul 13, 2015)

+$11 with progressive


----------



## CorkyB (Mar 20, 2019)

Pax Hack said:


> Can anyone say how much their insurance increased by adding rideshare?


$10 a month


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

$80 a month. But I also lowered my deductible from $1000 to $250, went from 10/20/10 to 50/100/25 and added stacked uninsured motorist also. I had really crappy insurance before adding rideshare.

Florida. Progressive.



mmn said:


> The rate is not a constant. It's based on a number of factors, just like your base insrance rate. Numbers I've seen on here vary from $10-$15 per month to $100-$120 per month.


Right. Also in some states such as Florida rideshare insurance seems to mandate a minimum of 50/100/25 coverage. However without rideshare insurance the minimum is 0/0/10 from what I understand. So going from personal insurance to rideshare for Florida people with bad policies before can show a significant increase. But that increase might not be mostly due to the rideshare but rather all the other changes which were required along with it.


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> $80 a month. But I also lowered my deductible from $1000 to $250, went from 10/20/10 to 50/100/25 and added stacked uninsured motorist also. I had really crappy insurance before adding rideshare.
> 
> Florida. Progressive.
> 
> ...


True, that. I already had the required minimums with Progressive (even though I like Geico's commercials better).


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

It depends on your market and driving record. You will pay less in Ames, Iowa than you will in Philadelphia.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Progressive in Florida, my policy increased $130 every 6 months adding Rideshare insurance. That is $21.67 per month. Since I pay in full every 6 months I get a discount and actually pay less than $130 every 6 months.


----------



## Rivaldo8 (Apr 7, 2019)

Which insurance is better for car? Can you please ensure.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Rivaldo8 said:


> Which insurance is better for car? Can you please ensure.


That is a loaded open ended question.

A) NO ONE can "ensure" you have the correct insurance since the entire subject of insurance is subjective. 
B) Which insurance is better is again completely and highly subjective. Things such as your age, financial situation, vehicle, what you do, how much you drive, your record, how often you engage in commercial activities in your vehicle, do you owe anything on the vehicle on and on and so forth.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

BigJohn said:


> That is a loaded open ended question.
> 
> A) NO ONE can "ensure" you have the correct insurance since the entire subject of insurance is subjective.
> B) Which insurance is better is again completely and highly subjective. Things such as your age, financial situation, vehicle, what you do, how much you drive, your record, how often you engage in commercial activities in your vehicle, do you owe anything on the vehicle on and on and so forth.


Agree, that is why I use an agent instead of going to insurance companies directly. My agent presents me with many options and the pros and cons. I make an educated choice at that point. Same routine every 6 months. Helps protect my rates from going up as well since I am not locked into one company long term.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Pax Hack said:


> Can anyone say how much their insurance increased by adding rideshare?


Liberty Mutual + $38. Two cars but only one of them rideshare. My wife and I both have clean driving record.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> Agree, that is why I use an agent instead of going to insurance companies directly. My agent presents me with many options and the pros and cons. I make an educated choice at that point. Same routine every 6 months. Helps protect my rates from going up as well since I am not locked into one company long term.


However, "trust" but verify. You ultimately are still solely and exclusively responsible for knowing and understanding the insurance you need and have.

And FYI, frequently changing insurance companies (more than 2 in a rolling 5 year period) actually works against you, as it raises a flag in the insurance underwriting database.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

BigJohn said:


> However, "trust" but verify. You ultimately are still solely and exclusively responsible for knowing and understanding the insurance you need and have.
> 
> And FYI, frequently changing insurance companies (more than 2 in a rolling 5 year period) actually works against you, as it raises a flag in the insurance underwriting database.


It may be a red flag but I also think it keeps companies that know you are shopping from just automatically raising your rates. People get locked into one company and before they know it they are paying double what they should be.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> It may be a red flag but I also think it keeps companies that know you are shopping from just automatically raising your rates. People get locked into one company and before they know it they are paying double what they should be.


Not quite. An insurance policy will never increase solely based upon longevity. Actually, the opposite is true, most insurance underwriters will give a longevity discount based upon years of continuous coverage and lack of claims. What CAN and DOES happen is an insurance policy will creep up year by year WITHOUT any review for changes and such. That is called a STAGNATION increase and is solely at the fault of the insured "being asleep at the wheel."


----------



## Norton18644 (Apr 12, 2019)

Mine increased $28/month for 2 cars. Progressive.


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

BigJohn said:


> Not quite. An insurance policy will never increase solely based upon longevity. Actually, the opposite is true, most insurance underwriters will give a longevity discount based upon years of continuous coverage and lack of claims. What CAN and DOES happen is an insurance policy will creep up year by year WITHOUT any review for changes and such. That is called a STAGNATION increase and is solely at the fault of the insured "being asleep at the wheel."


That is true. I did a review and noted I had roadside assistance on my policy but also having AAA I dumped it, added rental coverage, and of course rideshare coverage.
If one has not done a review in at least two years, it would be prudent to do so and with a local agent and not a dimwit in a call center somewhere.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

$15 per month on Allstate. Car, location and driving record will likely may make it vary.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Pax Hack said:


> Can anyone say how much their insurance increased by adding rideshare?


AAA +27.00


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Rivaldo8 said:


> Which insurance is better for car? Can you please ensure.


Insurance is not all about cars. It is determined to protect you and your properties.
For example, when you hit other cars or person or someone else's properties, insurance company will pay full or some. If they pay full, you and your properties are protected and if they pay some, lawyers of other parties will be going to rob your properties from you.
If you were involved in an accident, supposed you or your family member got hurt. Who is going to pay? What if other party is under insurance or uninsured driver? If they won't pay you enough to cover your medical bill, then your insurance will kick in but how much they would pay? When you get hospitalized, the money from insurance company will not come to you quickly. There are times to resolve the matters. So you will need money from insurance company. If this is the case, you should buy medical payment coverage too.
So when you purchase insurance, you will need to carefully consider and should go with best options which will be suitable with your capable payments. It is to protect you, your family member and your properties including your car.
When you are trying to get quotes from insurance companies, they will try to get you by offering low premium payment which will not be covered your needs. But it will attract you and you just purchase insurance from them, You will not know until accident happen. That is why most of your friends would say their insurance is cheaper but the coverage will not be same. You should study about coverage from the following links.
https://www.allstate.com/tr/car-insurance/components-auto-insurance.aspx


----------

